# Banded Horns ~ Making progress



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Decided to take a few photos of our horn banding. I think we are finally making a little progress? What do you think? We are only 12 days in. I know we could still have several weeks left. I'm just very anxious & nervous. (Worried about something going wrong!) I can't wait until the horns are off and I can relax!

However there is finally peace around here.  She was definitely the problem goat! I can actually walk into the pen with food and not be "accidentally" slammed or hooked by horns. No more bruises on my legs either! :leap: Now I just hope this continues to go smoothly. I have left her with her sister so she has company. She has completely avoided any sort of head butting  but she does gently rub her horns on the trees a lot

Day 1:










Day 12:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like it is doing the job.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I have banded the horns on my Alpine doe. I don't remember when I banded them (great I know) but this past Saturday I cut the old bands off and put on new one because someone suggested they loose elasticity and effectiveness. So far so good, its made a dent. not completely through the actual horn yet though.


----------

